# Old logo nismo



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m looking for some old nismo items for an R32GTR.
I’m aware I missed the boat with prices, but would be keen to see what is about.


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi mate I was in the same boat wanting old style logo stuff for r32 gtr the would look period correct. I ordered the horn Center from guy on Facebook specialising in custom work more for mx5s will see if can find it again if needed but price was very reasonable aswell but took ages from America hope this helps


----------



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

500gbp









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

